# wheels - metal tyre valves



## JohnBarb (May 13, 2005)

Can anyone tell me where I can purchase metal bolt in tyre valves for my Hymer E650








edit by site admin - more detail in title


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

most tyre dealers should have them; I note the high pressures recommended on mine require steel valves. If they don't have them, tell them you'll take your biusiness elsewhere :!:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Dont have to be bolt in. Can be reinforced pull in valves as recommended by most manufacturers . eg 600HP/XHP


----------

